# Blue painters tape will not stick to wall



## JoeMamma (May 16, 2012)

I would like to paint a stripe on my wall. I am trying to tape off the area so the line is straight. For some reason, the tape will not stick to the wall. The top of the wall is a tan and the bottom is a darker blue so a deep base paint was used. It sticks to the tan, but not the blue. Does the deep base have anything to do with it? I even tried duct tape and that will not stick either (but does stick to the tan). Is there an alternative tape I can use or another method where tape is not needed?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.frogtape.com/


If duct tape does not stick, I don't think any product in the world will, good luck.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Washing the slime off the wall first might help. :wink:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How old is the painter's tape and what type adhesive? How do the core markings read? Is it real 3M tape or some also ran brand? Try frog tape as Chris suggests. In theory it is supposed to have some patented technology to keep paint from ever seeping under the edges. I did not use enough of it or any painter's tape to know.

You might try plain old masking tape but do not be surprised if it peels paint off and you have to touch up. You can get it with a low tack adhesive. An art supply or autobody supply place will have tape options home paint stores may not.

I know kwikfishron was joking but he is right. Did you wash the walls and might their be detergent residue or something left behind? That would keep the tape from sticking. Is this wall off a kitchen? You would be surprised how a thin layer of cooking oil can deposit feet from a stove.


----------



## JoeMamma (May 16, 2012)

Yes it is a brand new role of 3M blue tape. It's very odd, you can feel the tackiness of the blue and not the tan when you put your fingers to it. And I did clean the wall before applying the tape. Another odd thing is the paint can be scratched off with my nail. It's very tacky for paint. I will try the frog tape. And this is in a bedroom...no where near the kitchen.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

JoeMamma said:


> Yes it is a brand new role of 3M blue tape. It's very odd, you can feel the tackiness of the blue and not the tan when you put your fingers to it. And I did clean the wall before applying the tape. Another odd thing is the paint can be scratched off with my nail. It's very tacky for paint. I will try the frog tape. And this is in a bedroom...no where near the kitchen.


Maybe you have the blue 3M tape with the orange inside cardboard roll? That is the delicate surface tape and often won't stick to anything. Try the frog tape or the regular surface blue 3M tape. If you're having trouble with duct tape sticking, there is something on the wall- grease, oil, hairspray, something..


----------



## CommandBrand (May 23, 2012)

*ScotchBlue(TM) Painter's Tape*

Hi, I am Rachel with ScotchBlue(TM) Painter's Tape and wanted to comment on the discussion posts I have read. Regardless of which of our tapes you are using we would expect them to stick to the surface especially painted walls, trim, glass, metal, and other common surfaces you would typically mask before painting taking into consideration the surface has been properly prepped, cleaned, and prepared. If you have a roll of tape that is not performing as expected we would ask you contact us directly through our website at www.scotchblue.com or by calling our customer service group at 800-494-3552. We want to make sure our products are meeting the high standards our customers have come to expect.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

ScotchBlueBrand said:


> Hi, I am Rachel with ScotchBlue(TM) Painter's Tape and wanted to comment on the discussion posts I have read. Regardless of which of our tapes you are using we would expect them to stick to the surface especially painted walls, trim, glass, metal, and other common surfaces you would typically mask before painting taking into consideration the surface has been properly prepped, cleaned, and prepared. If you have a roll of tape that is not performing as expected we would ask you contact us directly through our website at www.scotchblue.com or by calling our customer service group at 800-494-3552. We want to make sure our products are meeting the high standards our customers have come to expect.


"You're my boy, Blue!"
-Will Ferrill


----------



## Krysten (Jan 26, 2021)

JoeMamma said:


> I would like to paint a stripe on my wall. I am trying to tape off the area so the line is straight. For some reason, the tape will not stick to the wall. The top of the wall is a tan and the bottom is a darker blue so a deep base paint was used. It sticks to the tan, but not the blue. Does the deep base have anything to do with it? I even tried duct tape and that will not stick either (but does stick to the tan). Is there an alternative tape I can use or another method where tape is not needed?


Hey I'm going through the same situation, I painted my wall a flat black and gonna do simi-gloss stripes bit the tape won't stick to the flat black but sticks to the flat white


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Krysten said:


> Hey I'm going through the same situation, I painted my wall a flat black and gonna do simi-gloss stripes bit the tape won't stick to the flat black but sticks to the flat white


You might need to really press down on the tape with something smooth and flat like a PLASTIC putty knife or a wallpaper smoothing tool. If that doesn't work you will have to use a level to mark your lines with a pencil and skip the tape. I don't know of any other options.


----------



## Cardgunner (Nov 18, 2020)

JoeMamma said:


> Another odd thing is the paint can be scratched off with my nail. It's very tacky for paint.


The existing paint on the walls can be scratched off with your fingernail? Or the paint you are putting on can? If the existing paint can be scratched easily, doesn't matter what you put on top of that it won't get better. You will want to remove the failing paint. 

If the paint you are putting on scratches off, then you need to stop and figure out what the issue is. Are the walls oil painted? Have to sanded the walls and washed them afterwards? Is the paintyou putting on old paint?


----------

